# 10 days to get it done



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

nichola8 said:


> Was on really good sign, had 5 sets down by noon on Friday. Trail camera got a pic of a cat 2 hours after that. By 10:45pm we had 2 cats spinning on the cameras. Went out and released the smaller one, the big girl went home. Got really lucky with the weather, had we waited until Saturday to run sets, we would have missed major opportunities where we ended up setting.
> 
> Any suggestions on a taxidermist that works on cats? I'm willing to drive for this big girl to look good.
> View attachment 804165
> ...


Now that’s a great looking car. How much she weigh.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just over 25#

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just got my cat back last week, theydid the pose I wanted TO THE T. Couldn't be more happy with the work they did. I have an otter with them too, can't wait to see how that looks.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

That is a nice looking cat. I like the way it is posed.


----------

